# How do I Union tables in PowerPivot



## StevieJD (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if its possible to join two different PowerPivot tables together in a similar way to using a Union Query in Access?

I know you can use Paste Append, but the tables I'm trying to join are too big for the clipboard to copy.


----------



## General Ledger (Feb 18, 2014)

StevieJD,

I am looking for the same solution.  Did you find anything?

G/L


----------



## StevieJD (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi G/L

I'm sorry but I haven't found a solution to this problem as yet.

As no one, other than you, has responded to my question, I'm beginning to think that may be it can't be done.

Steve


----------



## Norah (Feb 19, 2014)

You could try using Power Query. I've only just started testing it out, but it seems pretty good for combining tables. I'm not sure if people without Power Query are able to refresh the model, though.

Alternately, you might want to look at this explanation of how to use a DAX query to operate like a union query.


----------



## StevieJD (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Norah,

I'm just starting out with PowerPivot and haven't got very far with DAX yet but when I do I'll be sure to use this is as one of my first learning projects so thank you very much for the link.

Steve


----------

